
Hacker Pleads Guilty of Stealing $365000 Worth of Bitcoin from Darknet Criminals - techmagus
https://cointelegraph.com/news/hacker-pleads-guilty-of-stealing-365000-worth-of-bitcoin-from-darknet-criminals
======
Chickenosaurus
It's really weird to me that the article calls the pishing victims
cybercriminals and goes so far as to imply the pisher could be seen as a
modern Robin Hood.

The funds weren't stolen from darknet market operators but from users of these
marketplaces. The article asserts the pishing victims _could_ utilize the
money for illegal activities. It's likely the stolen funds would have been
used to purchase drugs which does not make the purchasers cybercriminals.

It seems dangerous to stereotype people only because they use a certain
technology (the darknet).

